# McGrady wants to be a Cav or Laker if waived



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._hopes_to_sign_with_cavs_or_lakers_if_waived/

Ummm...if he is waived, we are retarded if we don't sign him. Let's at least give him a shot to be our backup 3. He might not be old T-Mac, but he's sure as **** better than Sasha or Morrison.

If he still has some of his game, we could even run him at point in our offense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

.....yeah just saw this...we might wanna sign him just so the Cavs cant at the least


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Word. He'd be better than anyone we have at the sf not named Artest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he becomes a free agent, I'd love to have him as a backup to Artest on this team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let that cancerous ***** go somewhere else. I don't want him winning a ring.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd sign him for two big reasons

1) So he doesn't sign with the Cavs. The Cavs are dangerous enough as it is with the addition of Jamison

2) Bench depth. Despite the decline in Tmac's game he's still worlds better than Luke Walton (who we can't seem to get rid of of)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Doesn't matter now. He's a Knick.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He might be waived... we'll see


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would think he would want to stay in New York so he could get enough minutes to audition for his next contract.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bring him in as a bench shooter. All he needs to do on this team is spread the floor. Let him take Sasha's minutes and see if it is possible that he is worse on defense than Sasha


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He needs to be signed so we never see Sasha Vujacic play another minute.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Let that cancerous ***** go somewhere else. I don't want him winning a ring.


I agree,


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I agree,


I was watching the game yesterday and he played very well in a tough loss. You could never tell it was a tough loss based on his facial expression, though. He had a huge grin on his face after the game. That's the McGrady I know.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pinball said:


> I was watching the game yesterday and he played very well in a tough loss. You could never tell it was a tough loss based on his facial expression, though. He had a huge grin on his face after the game. That's the McGrady I know.


A huge grin after a loss? Yup, that's Tracie right there.

Look, it She-Mac was the kind of player to shut up and play team ball even if it was as a sub, i would be delighted to see him in the Lake Show. Untill he proves he can do that/would fit in that role, i would stay away from him like the Devil from Holy Water.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TMac would surpass Greg Foster on my all time most hated Lakers list, but still trail Karl Malone.

I would rather lose than win with a guy I despise.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> TMac would surpass Greg Foster


Greg Foster...**** that guy! I cant believe somebody hated that dude as much as me! One game I snuck down to the seats right behind the Lakers in garbage time. During a timeout and I told him that he sucked and to go back to Utah... He actually looked at me and said "Then we'll just have to come down here and kick your asses"....lol...I was sorta in shock he responded...i sat back down...lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I do not understand all of this Tmac hate. 

He was not bad with the Magic and he was NOT a Cancer for the Rockets. However, 1. he was injury prone 2. he was not cut out to be the main star of a that team, and 3. the team grew chemisty without him last year. 

Mcgrady (in his mind) got his knee taken care of before the end of last season so that he could come back early this season to help his team. But when he came back, the team pretty much told him to sit down (only playing 8 minutes a game). Mcgrady, who has never had any real problems with his team before (unlike Marbury with the Knicks and Iverson with Pistons/Grizzlies), was quite bothered by this so he let the Rockets know about it. My guess is that Mcgrady saw the writing on the wall because it only took about 2 days after Mcgrady took a leave of absence to be put on the trading block.

Could McGrady have handled it better? Yes. But the ending would have been the same: he would have been traded to the knicks. So he definitely was not a cancer for the Rockets but a change was needed for the team and the one with the biggest expiring contract (Mcgrady) is usually the first one to go. 

So if we can sign Mcgrady for the minimum; we will be RETARDED not to sign him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The One said:


> * RETARDED* not to sign him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The One said:


> I do not understand all of this Tmac hate.
> 
> He was not bad with the Magic and he was NOT a Cancer for the Rockets. However, 1. he was injury prone 2. he was not cut out to be the main star of a that team, and 3. the team grew chemisty without him last year.
> 
> ...


McGrady took care of his knee because there were trade rumors last year of him going to the clippers. HE DID NOT CONSULT WITH THE TEAM OR EVEN INFORM THEM. That isn't cancerous?

When McGrady came back instead of helping the team in 8 minutes a game and earning his time back he asked to go home. That isn't cancerous?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> McGrady took care of his knee because there were trade rumors last year of him going to the clippers. HE DID NOT CONSULT WITH THE TEAM OR EVEN INFORM THEM. That isn't cancerous?
> 
> When McGrady came back instead of helping the team in 8 minutes a game and earning his time back he asked to go home. That isn't cancerous?


 No. that means he just did not handle his trade situation well. First he never had any problems with any other team to be considered a problem player. We also have to look at it this way; Last year Mcgrady was their focal point until injuries mounted. He did not consult the team before going to surgery which was wrong but not bad enough to only play 8 mins a game next year like he was still injured. They did not even try to put him in the starting lineup. This will NEVER happen to Kobe. Kobe could get surgery and tell no one, come back in the middle of next season, and still would be starting no matter how much chemistry the team had with out him. Now you guys would say that "well Kobe is Leagues better than Mcgrady" but that is beside the point. Mcgrady was still their main guy and their main guy should be starting.

So Mcgrady could have definitaly handle the benching better, but just becuase a player makes a few bad decisions at some point or if a team fairing well without said player doesn't automaticaly make that player a cancer to his team. 

I guess with this logic Kobe is a HUGE cancer to his team and needs to be moved: He has been accused of padding stats. He has been accused of purposely holding back so that he could be the hero in the end. He had a huge feud with Shaq and the team where he even (wrongly) changed his shot seletion just to prove a point. He called out players saying they needed to be traded. He himself openly asked for a trade. And now the Lakers are fairing well/decent without him. Should we only play Kobe 8 mins tonight when he plays the Grizzlies....to work him back to the starting lineup? no. You guys will say now that "Kobe won four rings and Mcgrady did not win anything" but again that is stil beside the point because Mcgrady's so called cancerous actions was not the reason why the Rockets could not win. It was injuries to both Mcgrady and Yao that did then in several years.

Mcgrady saw the writing on the wall last year: his injuries were a problem and the team was going to trade his contract anyway so Mcgrady pretty much said (when he took a leave of absence) "let's just get this over with now"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The One said:


> No. that means he just did not handle his trade situation well. First he never had any problems with any other team to be considered a problem player. We also have to look at it this way; Last year Mcgrady was their focal point until injuries mounted. He did not consult the team before going to surgery which was wrong but not bad enough to only play 8 mins a game next year like he was still injured. They did not even try to put him in the starting lineup. This will NEVER happen to Kobe. Kobe could get surgery and tell no one, come back in the middle of next season, and still would be starting no matter how much chemistry the team had with out him. Now you guys would say that "well Kobe is Leagues better than Mcgrady" but that is beside the point. Mcgrady was still their main guy and their main guy should be starting.
> 
> So Mcgrady could have definitaly handle the benching better, but just becuase a player makes a few bad decisions at some point or if a team fairing well without said player doesn't automaticaly make that player a cancer to his team.


I guess you forgot McGrady's Orlando years:



> The only thing more blunt than the question was Orlando Magic General Manager John Weisbrod's answer. And it went a long way to explaining why Tracy McGrady was in Houston on Wednesday as a former employee of the club.
> 
> "Would it be fair to say that Tracy is not your type of player?"
> 
> ...


His former GM was calling him a problem player IN ORLANDO. How many players get traded and then you hear their old bosses trash them like that?

You admit McGrady doing his own surgery without talking to the team and then quitting after only getting 8 minutes were both wrong, so don't try to defend it anyway.



> I guess with this logic Kobe is a HUGE cancer to his team and needs to be moved: He has been accused of purposely holding back so that he could be the hero in the end. He had a huge feud with Shaq and the team where he even (wrongly) changed his shot seletion just to prove a point. He called out players saying they needed to be traded. He himself openly asked for a trade. And now the Lakers are fairing well/decent without him. Should we only play Kobe 8 mins tonight when he plays the Grizzlies....to work him back to the starting lineup? no.
> 
> Mcgrady saw the writing on the wall last year: his injuries were a problem and the team was going to trade his contract anyway so Mcgrady pretty much said (when he took a leave of absence "let's just get this over with now"


I agree 100% and said Kobe was being a cancer at the time. Had he never won another ring as a Laker I wouldn't have forgiven him.

One main difference though, is that no matter how bad a situation Kobe is ever in I know he will give 100%. McGrady has been known to just quit.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


>


lol nice picture.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guess you forgot McGrady's Orlando years:
> 
> 
> 
> His former GM was calling him a problem player IN ORLANDO. How many players get traded and then you hear their old bosses trash them like that?


 ok (i did not know that )




Jamel Irief said:


> I agree 100% and said Kobe was being a cancer at the time. Had he never won another ring as a Laker I wouldn't have forgiven him.
> 
> One main difference though, is that no matter how bad a situation Kobe is ever in I know he will give 100%. McGrady has been known to just quit.


 fair enough......But we should still sign Mcgrady for the minimum if he is available and stop all this "I don't wan't this player to win a championship" crap.


----------

